# when is your hedgehog most active?



## coffeebean (Aug 27, 2014)

Tiggy seems to be most active about 6am. I usually catch her running madly in her wheel if i get up at 6. 
I try to give her playpen time in the evening before bed so about 830-10 ish but she usually only explores for maybe 10 minutes then hunkers down somewhere to sleep. i usually spend most evening time just with her sleeping on me. 
i start a new shift for work on tuesday and need to get up earlier so im thinking i may be able to get her in the playpen at 6am. 

just curious what others are like


----------



## Charlie's mommy (May 16, 2014)

Holly is usually up right when the lights go out it gets dark about 7, but right now she's quilling so she's in a bad mood. Howie is normally up about 430 but it has to be totally dark


----------



## Teddi4211 (Apr 30, 2014)

Adella gets up around 9-ish, and Phoebe just gets up whenever Adella does, so about the same time. Adella runs tip around 10-11, then goes and eats, then precedes to sleep. Phoebe stays awake just casually wandering and running until about 12-1, and then she falls asleep.


----------



## Katten (May 10, 2014)

Mine is most active between 12AM and 11AM. She likes to stay up late, hehe, but that's our fault because we don't usually go to bed until 1AM.


----------



## tony21 (Apr 8, 2014)

bell just does what ever she wants, I get her out an hr after lights out, so 10- 10 30. she will just sleep on me or my girlfriend ( or who ever has her ). she will then run to her tube when we throw her back, and some times she will come out 5 mins later some times she wont even be out when we go to bed at 12- 1.


----------

